# BlackIce vs LiquidSmooth



## phegro (Jun 10, 2012)

*Black Ice vs Liquid Smooth*​
*Which ROM do you think gives better battery life without sacrificing performance?*

Liquid Smooth2870.00%Black Ice1230.00%


----------



## phegro (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm currently switching between these two to see which will give me better battery life and still keep great performance. So far both haven't let me down. I'm using franco kernel right now. From your experience, which would you say I should stick with?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Da420killa (Jun 1, 2012)

Liquid is my daily driver, i have not flashed anything else since 1.25 ... blackice was decent when i gave it a whirl awhile back but nothing has been as fast or smooth for my nexus with the perfect amount of customizations then liquid for me.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Da420killa said:


> Liquid is my daily driver, i have not flashed anything else since 1.25 ... blackice was decent when i gave it a whirl awhile back but nothing has been as fast or smooth for my nexus with the perfect amount of customizations then liquid for me.


You definitely need to try Black Ice again. I tried it way back when. I liked it but a couple little things I didn't like. This was like the second or third build. Flashed 37 just to check it out. Can't believe I stayed gone so long. Its got all the stuff that liquid has. Dt's speed tweaks, based on AOKP. With Trav's gorgeous theming. You'll definitely love it. Its my new home = )


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

BlackIce is without a doubt THE AOKP based rom to use if you don't want to use straight AOKP.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

not sure about battery life, but liquid definitely has the most features of the two.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> not sure about battery life, but liquid definitely has the most features of the two.


Which one does liquid have that BI Does not?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

Definitely more features, and the next release will be even better.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Not trying to knock black ice or anything as I've collaborated with travp on DX themes, etc., and I also happen to think he's good guy, but black ice is essentially aokp with a theme over it. It has DT's script tweaks to make it a bit smoother than stock aokp (you can add those scripts yourself if you really wanted to), but I prefer liquid. Liquid is just simply, hands down, the smoothest, snappiest, most responsive rom out there, with plenty of tweaks.

With that said people should try both and decide for themselves.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ceejay (Apr 28, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> not sure about battery life, but liquid definitely has the most features of the two.


how? AOKP has the most features out of any rom out there, and BlackIce is based on AOKP.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

ceejay said:


> how? AOKP has the most features out of any rom out there, and BlackIce is based on AOKP.


because liquid is like AOKP and CM9 combined plus they added there own features.


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

I also vote for Black ICE. Such a nice and smooth Rom. Besides it has all the languages whereas Liquid only provides english (edit: or was that Slim? I'm unsure right now). The System theme of Black ICE is gorgeous and it has colored notification icons (I think Liquid doesn't have these, right?).
BI also comes with built in LED support (different colors for different events), does Liquid have that? I can't remember seeing it when I tried it.
And last (but not least): BI has the tidy Rom Control Settings menu, just like AOKP. Liquid settings seem more scattered to me

In the end you should check them out both and choose for yourself, but you definitey can't go wrong with Black ICE. Besides it's updated more frequently it seems...


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

winner00 said:


> because liquid is like AOKP and CM9 combined plus they added there own features.


And the question ignored was which ones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Haven't checked out AOKP since about build 35 but can say that two new features in Liquid that I really like are open recovery support (if you have TWRP installed it makes flashing SO easy) and direct links to the official builds right from the phone. Also, Liquid has settings backup included in the rom; no need to get an extra app. Upcoming updates will include Linaro and what I believe will be a live change log. Plus, Liquid just flies. Check it out and see how you like it!

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

creaky24 said:


> Haven't checked out AOKP since about build 35 but can say that two new features in Liquid that I really like are open recovery support (if you have TWRP installed it makes flashing SO easy) and direct links to the official builds right from the phone. Also, Liquid has settings backup included in the rom; no need to get an extra app. Upcoming updates will include Linaro and what I believe will be a live change log. Plus, Liquid just flies. Check it out and see how you like it!
> 
> Sent from my Liquified Nexus


I have to admit, liquid is a beast! Shits so quick without stutter especially with Franco kernel. My favorite right now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

n8schicht said:


> I also vote for Black ICE. Such a nice and smooth Rom. Besides it has all the languages whereas Liquid only provides english (edit: or was that Slim? I'm unsure right now). The System theme of Black ICE is gorgeous and it has colored notification icons (I think Liquid doesn't have these, right?).
> BI also comes with built in LED support (different colors for different events), does Liquid have that? I can't remember seeing it when I tried it.
> And last (but not least): BI has the tidy Rom Control Settings menu, just like AOKP. Liquid settings seem more scattered to me
> 
> In the end you should check them out both and choose for yourself, but you definitey can't go wrong with Black ICE. Besides it's updated more frequently it seems...


Yep, Liquid has all of this...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Not hating on either ROM at all BUT I fail to see how Liquid is so fast. I've installed versions as recent as 1.3+ to try it out (I like to try most ROMs) and yeah they are nice but were no faster IMO than AOKP, CM9 or other ROMs I've tried on this device. That's fine if some of you have noticeable lag on a ROM but when a ROM such as say AOKP has no lag for me with my device underclocked I fail to see how the ROM is at fault for lag on another device. My point here is that I highly believe a lot of the "fastest ROM ever" comments for most ROMs is a placebo. If someone says ROM XX is the fastest and you flash it from ROM YY I bet you will say it's faster even if it is the same. Again this is all my opinion and I'm not trying to hijack the thread but ultimately each person needs to try ROMs on their own and see what works best for them.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I really like how people post in this thread, without even knowing the features that each ROM has. Why bother even posting that any ROM is better than a specific other if you dont even know what you are comparing against?

And besides that, the OP is about which ROM has the best battery life, not features.
ROM effect on battery is actually pretty small as long as there isnt something causing a wakelock. The kernel has a much larger effect because it controls the things like sleep, speeds, and voltages the phone is using. If you use the same kernel on both ROMs then both should be within 1% of each other on battery.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not hating on either ROM at all BUT I fail to see how Liquid is so fast. I've installed versions as recent as 1.3+ to try it out (I like to try most ROMs) and yeah they are nice but were no faster IMO than AOKP, CM9 or other ROMs I've tried on this device. That's fine if some of you have noticeable lag on a ROM but when a ROM such as say AOKP has no lag for me with my device underclocked I fail to see how the ROM is at fault for lag on another device. My point here is that I highly believe a lot of the "fastest ROM ever" comments for most ROMs is a placebo. If someone says ROM XX is the fastest and you flash it from ROM YY I bet you will say it's faster even if it is the same. Again this is all my opinion and I'm not trying to hijack the thread but ultimately each person needs to try ROMs on their own and see what works best for them.


Agreed, I saw on liquid animations were sped up by default. I guarantee half the people that say liquid is faster don't realize this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Agreed, I saw on liquid animations were sped up by default. I guarantee half the people that say liquid is faster don't realize this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That and the kernel will affect performance a lot.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That and the kernel will affect performance a lot.


I find that the kernel actually makes a lot more of a difference than the ROM itself. Maybe that's just me though


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackice, no question

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phegro (Jun 10, 2012)

I asked about best battery life with great performance. That said it is about the same from when I tested both. Im still torn between the two. They're both amazing ROMs.


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not hating on either ROM at all BUT I fail to see how Liquid is so fast. I've installed versions as recent as 1.3+ to try it out (I like to try most ROMs) and yeah they are nice but were no faster IMO than AOKP, CM9 or other ROMs I've tried on this device. That's fine if some of you have noticeable lag on a ROM but when a ROM such as say AOKP has no lag for me with my device underclocked I fail to see how the ROM is at fault for lag on another device. My point here is that I highly believe a lot of the "fastest ROM ever" comments for most ROMs is a placebo. If someone says ROM XX is the fastest and you flash it from ROM YY I bet you will say it's faster even if it is the same. Again this is all my opinion and I'm not trying to hijack the thread but ultimately each person needs to try ROMs on their own and see what works best for them.


Well, in the end, isn't the user experience (i.e. your perception) all that matters?

I mean, everyone decries benchmarks as irrelevant because they don't reflect "real world" usage. But if one is to make a subjective judgement which leads one to a preference, isn't it all the user's perception?

Now, of course everyone will have a unique perspective - their perception - and that will lead them to prefer one thing or another.

As it relates to roms, if the experience of using a rom leads me to believe its faster/snappier/more responsive, then I prefer it.

All of this again points to the fact that one has to try a rom to make a decision.

Cheers.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not hating on either ROM at all BUT I fail to see how Liquid is so fast. I've installed versions as recent as 1.3+ to try it out (I like to try most ROMs) and yeah they are nice but were no faster IMO than AOKP, CM9 or other ROMs I've tried on this device.


In terms of snappiness, every rom I've tried is snappy. However I have always noticed that when I'm doing my usual restore routine after settings everything up, Liquidsmooth is noticably faster with restoring my SMS history (I use the app SMS Backup & Restore). Don't mean this to extend to a general "the rom is fast", but it's a progress bar of 1000+ items and the speed difference in that operation has always grabbed me.
So, I think they're doing something right where "speed" is concerned. I always flash leankernel when I flash a rom as well so that's a constant factor (sure the kernel updates over time but I'm fairly certain my observations are rom dependant after doing this so much).


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> In terms of snappiness, every rom I've tried is snappy. However I have always noticed that when I'm doing my usual restore routine after settings everything up, Liquidsmooth is noticably faster with restoring my SMS history (I use the app SMS Backup & Restore). Don't mean this to extend to a general "the rom is fast", but it's a progress bar of 1000+ items and the speed difference in that operation has always grabbed me.
> So, I think they're doing something right where "speed" is concerned. I always flash leankernel when I flash a rom as well so that's a constant factor (sure the kernel updates over time but I'm fairly certain my observations are rom dependant after doing this so much).


It could be the default kernel that he uses. As I said a couple posts back, I very much believe the kernel is the main reason you see snappiness or a lack thereof in a ROM.

Also the stock clock could be higher than most kernels (I believe most are set at 1200 by default) which would be another reason you would see this increase. I really could go into the little things that he could have done to make it this snappy but I won't. I just think he did a lot of optional things that other dev's leave up to the user to do or not do depending on their preferences.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> It could be the default kernel that he uses. As I said a couple posts back, I very much believe the kernel is the main reason you see snappiness or a lack thereof in a ROM.
> 
> Also the stock clock could be higher than most kernels (I believe most are set at 1200 by default) which would be another reason you would see this increase. I really could go into the little things that he could have done to make it this snappy but I won't. I just think he did a lot of optional things that other dev's leave up to the user to do or not do depending on their preferences.


Well as I noted I always flash the same kernel over whatever the default is, and with the same kernel on different roms, this one operation has always grabbed me as faster on Liquidsmooth.


----------



## phegro (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your input. I use the franco Kernel (milestone 4) for all my ROM flashes. I absolutely LOVE the Black Ice theme I'm going to keep using Liquid Smooth. To me it gives me all that I'm asking for. I tried both for a few days doing my daily routines and I just love Liquid Smooth. Although Liquid Smooth with the Black Ice theme would be amazing. <3

(If I knew how to delete this that would be great).


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

There are tons of black themes in the theme chooser as well as zips for Liquid specifically. I hope you can find one that suits you.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## gowmimx (Jun 15, 2012)

I was searching for a rom and kernel to improve battery life on my Nexus... I used BlackIce for a month and it is awesome.. but today I installed Liquid 1.5b3 I noticed that uses Franco Kernel and battery life is great better than BlackIce and the features fills my needs.

Regards


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Those of you who say liquid is faster, try AOKP or BlackICE (or any other rom) with franco kernel and .5x animation speeds. Believe me, you won't feel the difference.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ArmanUV said:


> Those of you who say liquid is faster, try AOKP or BlackICE (or any other rom) with franco kernel and .5x animation speeds. Believe me, you won't feel the difference.


Changing animation speeds won't improve the quality of the rom overall, just the snappiness of how fast the animations look









Edit: Grammar nazi


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Changing animation speeds won't improve the quality of the rom overall, just the snappiness of how fast the animations look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough* tell that to liquid *cough*

Hehe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Yep, Liquid has all of this...


Actually... no. I just checked out Liquid 1.5 RC and it's just like I remembered it to be:

- only in English, no support for international users
- Rom Control scattered everywhere, sometimes you have to open multiple submenus to reach a setting
- no weather forecast in status bar panel (only on lock screen, but it's the nice one from CM at least








- no multi color LED support built in (so you will have to continue to use LightFlow)

But it does have:
- nice looking calendar events on lock screen (although they don't flip, I'm only presented 1 event, that's it)
- ascending ring tone (nice)
- transparency level of drawer background can be set
- power widget (but I use AOKP toggles instead)

Something else I missed? 
After restoring all my stuff it doesn't feel any smoother than my well set up Black ICE install. So I don't see the point for me using it. I'm especially missing internationalization.

ge-Nexus-t mit Tapatalk


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

n8schicht said:


> - no multi color LED support built in (so you will have to continue to use LightFlow)
> 
> ge-Nexus-t mit Tapatalk












Looks like built in LED support to me. 

And DO NOT use light flow on Liquid, bad things will happen!!

I've tried Black Ice on the DX and its bad ass, maybe one day if I can pull myself away from liquid I'll give it a try on the gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> Looks like built in LED support to me.
> 
> And DO NOT use light flow on Liquid, bad things will happen!!


Indeed it does  must have missed it in all these multiple submenus









And thanks for the warning, will keep it in mind if I try Liquid again.

ge-Nexus-t mit Tapatalk


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

ronnieruff said:


> Which one does liquid have that BI Does not?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


liquid has only the custom background in pulldown notification.others features are also on blackice.it's my daily driver from 2 months Blackice and i love it.liquid is a bit more fast..but without any language,i don't know what to do with that.blackice rocks!and perfectly themed,like gapps.awesome works


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Changing animation speeds won't improve the quality of the rom overall, just the snappiness of how fast the animations look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You misunderstood. I was implying the same thing. People THINK liquid is "faster" because the animations are fast.


----------

